# -2  1  8.2

## Polza

!
         ,   .
    -2.     :
1.  
2. -  -         +    (, ,) +  .

     -   -,                .
  ,   . ,   -   ,     ?  - -    1 ?     ?
  -       ,         1?           .         ...  -2 -    .

, !

----------


## Polza

,  :   -2  1          ?      -    .

----------


## Svetishe

-2     ,     .

----------


## Polza

, .   -  ?     ?  -   1 ?    1 -      -  - ?

----------


## Svetishe

,           .

----------


## Polza

Svetishe,  !  :Smilie:

----------

> 1 -      -  - ?


   .

----------


## tatyana_ab

.   .   :Embarrassment:    1 8.2    -2   ,          ,      ,    ,    ,          .     ,               .

----------


## Svetishe

1     1.



> ,          .


  ?

----------


## tatyana_ab

,      ,    ,         . :Redface:

----------


## Svetishe

,            .

----------


## Server56

.
     ,   ,     ( ),  .
  ( ).  
10-8 60

10-7 10-8
     (      ),  .
20 60

20 10-7
    ( ,     % )
62 90
90 20
      1,   .
, ,  .
. :Super:

----------


## tatyana_ab

> .
>      ,   ,     ( ),  .
>   ( ).  
> 10-8 60
> 
> 10-7 10-8
>      (      ),  .
> 20 60
> 
> ...


 .       ?

----------


## Server56

> ?


      .
-  ,  . :Frown:

----------


## Stelssv

> ,     ( ),  .


  3- .
  4-?    ?

----------


## Server56

"  "     .
    -    .            .     ,   :Frown:

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,         .   ,         .            4          .

----------


## Eleno4a

!   ((  ,           2 000 000.         .     ,       ?       ?     2 000 000   ?               .           2 000 000.   ,     ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ,       ?


 ,  ,    -

----------


## Eleno4a

?     ?

----------


## Svetishe

> ?


.

----------


## Eleno4a

20 10
                             43 20

  62  90/1
                    90/2  43
                    93   68 
 62  90/1
          90/3  68

       ,       ,  ?

----------


## Svetishe

,     
10  43

20  10

----------

